# Pro shot blood sport hunting ( warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why so somber??? Looks like a good shot ...

Bad a$$ beard, by the way ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Why so somber??? Looks like a good shot ...
> 
> Bad a$$ beard, by the way ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sun was in my eyes Mr Charles???????? I did my best not to squint


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

How do you like it bud? You seen to know your cattys 

Cheers!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Only owned it for 2 days but its a very good slingshot for the money


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Only owned it for 2 days but its a very good slingshot for the money


That is on my list of Catty's to acquire. Glad to hear you like it. May pick up the GF one in pink.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going Mr T


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Hey thanks Mr west!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great shooting and well placed, what type of ammo were you using? Nice looking catty btw!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

3/8 steel ball


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice head shot. Nice Slingshot


----------

